# Wie nennt man den Vorgang?



## Florian3d (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ich suche Tipps und Tutorials und den Namen zu einem bestimmten Vorgang.

Und zwar wenn ich Texturen für 3d Programme mache, dann nehme ich hauptsächlig nicht-kachelbare Texturen einer Wand beispielswiese. Da Wände oft großer sind als die Textur reicht, muss ich dieses Bild mit einer Kopie oder einem anderen Bild vermischen, sodass eine größe Textur entsteht. Und jetzt der Vorgang beide Texturen zu vermischen, sodass nicht auffällt das dort eine Naht aus zwei Bildern war.

Ich hoffe ich konnte es einigermaßen erklären.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
der Fachbegriff wäre parketieren, rapotieren oder endlos Muster .
Es gibt auch ein Programm welches aus normalen Bildern dir Endlosmuster machen kann, ich hab jetzt nur den Namen nicht parat. ich kann aber noch mal schauen ob ich diesen noch finde.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Florian3d (19. Februar 2012)

aber diesen vorgang macht doch jeder texturen herstellt.
diese begriffe hab ich leider noch nicht bei photoshop usern gehört, aber ich werde mal danach suchen. kommt leider sehr oft bei meiner arbeit vor und mit dem Kopierstempel gleichmäßigkeiten und ein übergang schaffen wird nämlich sehr anstrengend und mühselig


----------



## Zinken (20. Februar 2012)

Vermutlich wirst Du mit dem Begriff 'seamless texture' eher fündig...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Februar 2012)

Hi,


> diese begriffe hab ich leider noch nicht bei photoshop usern gehört


Nun weil PS keine direkte Funktion hat um übergangslose Texturen zu erstellen. 
Das musst du schon selbst machen. Aber trotzdem sind das die Fachbegriffe dafür.
Was du für Patterns verwenden kannst ist der Mustergenerator unter den Filtern.

Viele Grüße

PS: Achte ein wenig auf deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung.


----------



## smileyml (20. Februar 2012)

Gar nicht so lange her, da gab es eine ähnliche Frage:
http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop/383396-texturen-ohne-sichtbaren-ubergaenge-erstellen.html


----------

